# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Army soldier with ptsd suggestion help?

## Brian

I was deployed and was constantly harrased by my leaders. Im a private so no matter what i did to get help, they will say is my word against them. I was evacuated because i had DVT and Pulmonary Embolism. And now that im back to the states and getting the proper medical treatment, they are trying to chapter me out with a fake Â¨depresion disorderÂ¨ which i do not have. I might have PTSD, for i feel so much anger and occasionally have nightmares of when i was back at war. However, no one is giving me the psychological treatment i need. I just know the my current leaders want me out, so i dont know if JAG is my only option? Please any real help!

----------


## Otherside

Can you afford to get help for it elsewhere? I don't know so much about in the US, but I know there's charities and groups over here that are specifically for helping soilders with PTSD.

----------


## tuffsteel100

Try requesting mast. That is your right when you have a grievance with your chain of command. 
Sounds like your suffering from PTSD which are treatable.

----------


## Misssy

Hi Brian, 

I wish I had an idea of what to say but since I wasn't in the military I don't know the system that well. 

I would imagine that pulmonary embolism/and side impact of having such, or being at a higher risk for pulmonary embolism is enough to get medical discharge. Definitely try to seek out alternative opinions even if they don't seem "helpful" because when you go to see other docs outside of the military circle they have to create paperwork which is documentation as well. If you are concerned about tagged with some kind of depression label. 

The term depression can annoy me because I think it is a symptom of other things. Not only a disease on it's own. I think depression in some ways can be seen more as a verb than a noun. Though maybe this is getting far away from your original post. 

I'm not sure how many military people are on this particular site, I haven't seen a lot of military PTSD discussions though it is good to be here if you need support because the people are quite nice for the most part.

There is life outside of the military in the even that you do have to be discharged. Or possibly you could try to get moved to a different area department of the military for a while? Administration or something.

It sounds like part of the core issue is the relationship between you and your superiors, generally in life you either have to go along WITH them or find your own way on a different path. Chances are things are not going to improve between you and them. Don't expect that there is going to be any change on their part. Expecting the military or anybody in it to change is a losing battle if it's not working out for you then you have to find something else. 

Good luck

----------


## kc1895

Hi Brian and Thank You for your service to this country.  www.veteranscrisisline.net/ can offer you additional resouces and advice to your situation.  Please keep us updated on how things are going for you.  We are always here to support you.

----------


## fllady61

Brian, I have never been in the military, but have suffered from DVT/PE, and believe that because I nearly died, and they literally told me I should have been dead, that I have some sort of PTSD.  After I got stable, they had to help me walk again.  I was out of it for so many days.  

I would first put in for a medical discharge.  If they refuse you, then yes, go to JAG.

----------

